# Installing recessed light trim



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a stupid question, I am trying to install Air Tight Baffle Trim with Torsion Spring. I have halo 6 inc cans installed, this trim doesn't have the springs that the trims usually have, this has light a v shape hook on each side. Are you suppose to squeeze these together, and slip the trim in? It doesn't seem to fit flush to ceiling. Please help, thans so much.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this what you have....


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

That's what I have stubbie! I look them up on a google search, and I beleive once you install these you can't remove them. If that's the case, back to the store they go. They didn't come with installation instructions, thanks again Stubbie..


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

They can be removed.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

There should be two tabs with slots on the inside of the can. The springs are compressed into the slots and the trim pushed up into the can. With this type you also have to install the light socket in the trim before installation. They fit tight, stay in place, and are easily removed.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't add much to what has already been said. I think you can get it now. When you remove these you pull them down then you will have to sqeeeze the trim springs so they will come out of the slots.

Stubbie


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

*Thanks*, you guys are awesome. I have one more question, I have 6 inc halo recessed cans, do they have to be airtight as well? Or can these be placed on any 6 inc halo cans?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a good question, I think some of the guys here are very familiar with halo recessed but if you know the can model # the literature should say what trims fit it.

Roger


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Most of the time there is a sticker in the light to tell you what trims and the size of the lamps will fit.
What is the model of the light and I will look it up for you.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Most of the time there is a sticker in the light to tell you what trims and the size of the lamps will fit.
> What is the model of the light and I will look it up for you.


That trim will fit non-airtight cans, but the whole setup would not be classified as airtight in that case.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, the model of the cans is H7ICT, 6" IC New Construction Halo Recessed Lights. I just wanted to know if they're safe to use on these cans, and can they be removed later on if I decide to change the look. I didn't really care about it being 100% air tight, they just look better, it hides the inside of the can, also I got them at a good deal, $2.50 a piece compare to the prices at the big home improvement stores. Thanks to all for all the good responds I got on this, this forum is Great with guys like you taking time to answers our questions. Don't want it to cause a fire hazzard, I know I had to remove the bulb socket on the halo and install it on this cover, I could not find two holes on each side of the can, all I saw was one hole on each side. That's what made me wonder if these were compartiable to be used on these cans. Thanks


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

It wouldn't be holes you are looking for, but two tabs with a slot cut into them that are folded in to the can housing.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

I found this on installing the 30 wat trim to a h7ict. It looks like you have to bring the bulb socket down and install in the top of the trim housing then install the trim. I don't believe I have ever worked with a trim that installed in that manner.

http://www.cooperlighting.com/specfiles/instGuides/76155.pdf

Stubbie


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the good responds on this, I got all 22 done today. I did find the tabs, and yes they can be easily removed to change in the future.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a lot of cans!!! Glad you got it finished and we were of some help. Any chance of getting some pictures when you have things done and share with us?

Stubbie


----------



## RGose (Jul 30, 2009)

*One addtional question*

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I had the same question but need additional clarification. I am installing 6" Juno airtight remodeling cans with Air-Loc baffeled trim. If I understand the previous posts, I remove the screws in the cans that support the socket plate and snap it on to the trim and only use the torsion springs to secure the lamp and trim? The height-adjusting screws remain out, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## joelbuckley (May 5, 2008)

RGose said:


> I am installing 6" Juno airtight remodeling cans with Air-Loc baffeled trim. If I understand the previous posts, I remove the screws in the cans that support the socket plate and snap it on to the trim and only use the torsion springs to secure the lamp and trim? The height-adjusting screws remain out, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


As you seem to have figured out, the socket mounting plate isn't used with the Air-Loc trim. There is one screw holding the socket to the plate. Remove and discard this screw, then twist the socket out of the plate. To make room for this trim, you have to push the plate up into the can past the stops - that is, higher than the normal high position. The plate is attached to the can with two wing nuts. Loosen the wing nuts, free the tabs on the plate from the stops, then push the plate up into the can and retighten the nuts (or remove them if you prefer). Once the plate is out of the way, you can snap the socket into the top of the trim and push the trim into the can.


----------



## RGose (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Joel, that explains it in great detail. I appreciate it!


----------



## RGose (Jul 30, 2009)

joelbuckley said:


> As you seem to have figured out, the socket mounting plate isn't used with the Air-Loc trim. There is one screw holding the socket to the plate. Remove and discard this screw, then twist the socket out of the plate. To make room for this trim, you have to push the plate up into the can past the stops - that is, higher than the normal high position. The plate is attached to the can with two wing nuts. Loosen the wing nuts, free the tabs on the plate from the stops, then push the plate up into the can and retighten the nuts (or remove them if you prefer). Once the plate is out of the way, you can snap the socket into the top of the trim and push the trim into the can.


I got home and tried out your method which worked perfectly. I then re-read the Juno-supplied instructions which _did_ show how to push the plate up past the stops. I generally pride my ability to read and understand documentation but I blew it the first round on the Juno sheet. I'm humbled and bit embarrassed at the same time. I thank you again for the clarification.


----------

